# Front Projection 1080p LCD's



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

Has anyone viewed the new 1080p LCD front projectors. I have seen the Epson was disappointed in its "tracking" ability. In other words, the projector couldn't keep up with the action. I know this is a problem with some LCD's, but I thought the 3 panel LCD was suppose to correct this. I was just wondering if the Panasonic did a better job. I know the LCOS offered by Sony and JVC was a perfect picture.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I wonder if that Epson unit you viewed was flawed... it got a good review over at PJ Central. Here are review links on it and the others reviewed thus far over there, but the latest Panny is still pending. I'm looking forward to learning more about it myself.

*Highly Rated Home Theater Projectors**
ProjectorCentral.com* The home theater projectors listed here are grouped according to their native resolution. Each projector is linked to its reviews. 
The 5-star ratings are assigned based on the projectors' performance, features, and value as compared to other projectors within its resolution group.



*16:9 Widescreen, 1920x1080.................................................................*
*NOTE:* We will be adding several of the new 1080p projectors recently reviewed to this list as soon as we've completed our comparative evaluation of them all, and been able to assign each of them ratings on our 5-Star scale. [11/16/07 EP]

*Epson Home/Pro Cinema 1080* *Performance:*



































*Features:*



































*Ease of Use:*



































*Value:*



































The Home Cinema 1080 is the most impressive home theater projector for the money that we have yet seen from Epson. In terms of bang for the video buck, it is a true winner. With generous lens shift and a highly variable zoom lens, the Home Cinema 1080 lets you step into this world for under $3,000. See review. [Review Date 03/30/2007] 

*JVC DLA-RS1U* *Performance:*



































*Features:*



































*Ease of Use:*



































*Value:*



































JVC designers and engineers have done an outstanding job with the DLA-RS1. Not only is it the finest consumer projector ever made by JVC, it is uniquely outstanding in the new group of aggressively priced 1080p projectors. At $6,295, it is the most expensive in the group. However, when loaded down with features like two HDMI ports, 2:1 zoom, and lens shift, it becomes a much more attractive proposition. This one is not to be missed. See review. [Review Date 03/09/2007] 

*Mitsubishi HC5000BL* *Performance:*



































*Features:*



































*Ease of Use:*



































*Value:*



































The Mitsubishi HC5000 is one of the first aggressively priced 1080p home theater projectors to hit the market. It features outstanding color fidelity, pristine deinterlacing and scaling, and a powered 1.6x zoom/focus with extensive vertical lens shift capability. Fan noise is extremely low. The versatility of the lensing will allow this unit to be installed in a wide variety of home theater settings. This is the best projector Mitsubishi has built to date. See review. [Review Date 10/25/2006] 

*Optoma HD80* *Performance:*



































*Features:*



































*Ease of Use:*



































*Value:*



































At an official estimated street price of $2,699, the Optoma HD80 delivers a remarkable 1080p image that will undoubtedly affect the price structure of the competition in the months to come. It does not have anywhere near the installation flexibility of its competitors, so it takes more effort and planning to get it installed. But those who have the right viewing room to accommodate the HD80 will be rewarded with outstanding 1080p image quality for an amazingly low price. From the moment we lit it up, we had no doubt that we'd be giving the Optoma HD80 our Editor's Choice Award. See review. [Review Date 07/31/2007] 

*Panasonic PT-AE1000U* *Performance:*



































*Features:*



































*Ease of Use:*



































*Value:*



































This fully loaded projector has a wide assortment of preprogrammed operating modes, long zoom lens range and extensive lens shift to make it as easy as it gets to install and operate. With the last minute improvements to the final production models, Panasonic has delivered a phenomenal projector that stands out as a truly remarkable achievement, especially in light of its aggressive price point of $3,999. See review. [Review Date 11/17/2006]


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah, I have done a lot of reading at PJ Central myself. But they do not discuss this issue on any LCD projector reviews. I have seen this issue on some LCD televisions and the Epson projector, so I know it can be a problem. My question is if anyone has seen the panny PJ's and how they looked.


----------

